# Wie im Flat landen?



## eliassport1 (20. März 2016)

Wie sollte ich am besten abspringen (Technik), und wie am besten landen, das mein Bike nicht drunter leidet?
Wenn ich zB von 2-3 Meter im Flat sprich Flache aufkomme?
Grüße


----------



## mawe (20. März 2016)

eliassport1 schrieb:


> Wie sollte ich am besten abspringen (Technik), und wie am besten landen, das mein Bike nicht drunter leidet?
> Wenn ich zB von 2-3 Meter im Flat sprich Flache aufkomme?



Bei einem Drop aus der Höhe ins Flat würde ich mir über so etwas Gedanken machen. ;-)







Das mildert den Einschlag vielleicht ein wenig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (20. März 2016)

Mit den Hinterrad zuerst, mit den Beinen abfedern und das Vorderrad _langsam_ runterfallen lassen.

Nicht so:




So:


----------



## everywhere.local (20. März 2016)

nein, so auch nicht.
mit Helm.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (20. März 2016)

bei einem drop 3m ins flat würde ich auf jeden fall versuchen mit beiden rädern gleichzeitig aufzukommen, unbedingt...


----------



## eliassport1 (20. März 2016)

Bestimmt!
Da kann ich mich von mein Bike verabschieden,und mir ein Krankenhausaufenthalt vorne stellen
Wieso nicht;+)


----------



## eliassport1 (20. März 2016)

vorbestellen.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (20. März 2016)

Sag bist du eigentlich schon mal von 3m ins Flat gesprungen oder redest du da gerade von etwas wovon du keine Ahnung hast?


----------



## eliassport1 (20. März 2016)

Von Videos, Foren,und einen Downhiller, kann ichs mir gut vorstellen.
Alleine die Federgabel hält das nicht aus,wenn eine vorhanden ist.


----------



## xyzHero (20. März 2016)

Es sind wieder Ferien!!!


----------



## JoeArschtreter (20. März 2016)

eliassport1 schrieb:


> Von Videos, Foren,und einen Downhiller, kann ichs mir gut vorstellen.
> Alleine die Federgabel hält das nicht aus,wenn eine vorhanden ist.



Haha alles klar ich bin raus du Quatschkastl du...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (23. März 2016)

Höhe des Fahrrads 1m, Fahrer (mit sehr großem Ego) sitzend mit Helm nochmal 1m und dann soll es ja 1m hohe Bordsteine gehe und fertig sind die 3m... Oder mal wieder ins Schwimmbad gehen und sich da den 3m Turm anschauen. Und dann ab ins Flat...


----------



## Deleted 294333 (23. März 2016)

Er hat's getan!


----------



## DasQuarkbrot (23. März 2016)

Er nutzt den Federweg voll aus. So soll das doch, oder?


----------



## xyzHero (23. März 2016)

eliassport1 schrieb:


> Wie sollte ich am besten abspringen (Technik), und wie am besten landen, das mein Bike nicht drunter leidet?
> Wenn ich zB von 2-3 Meter im Flat sprich Flache aufkomme?
> Grüße


Um auf deine initiale Frage zurück zu kommen. Ideal ist wenn du beim Absprung ein Rotation in Vorwärtsrichtung einleitetest.
Wenn du dann versuchsr bei der Landung mit dem Kopf bzw. Deinem Körper zuerst aufzukommen, dann sollte dein Fahrrad kaum darunter leiden.

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.
Gruß xyzHero


----------



## Bener (23. März 2016)

eliassport1 schrieb:


> Von Videos, Foren,und einen Downhiller, kann ichs mir gut vorstellen.
> Alleine die Federgabel hält das nicht aus,wenn eine vorhanden ist.


Nur weil Du Pornos schaust, wirst Du auch nie gut im Bett sein!


----------



## Marc B (31. März 2016)

Mehr als 1 Meter ist nur was für Trial-Profis  Und selbst die haben irgendwann körperliche Probleme, da die Belastungen enorm sind.

Wenn Du z.B. einen Wheelie-Drop ins Flat springst, ist es ideal wenn Dein Hinterrad deutlich als Erstes aufkommt, damit Du die Landung gut absorbieren kannst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --- (31. März 2016)

Rey hat in den 90ern schon 3 Meter gepackt ohne etwas zu schrotten.


----------



## zerg10 (1. April 2016)

--- schrieb:


> Rey hat in den 90ern schon 3 Meter gepackt ohne etwas zu schrotten.



Und der Bender erst...

Ontopic: Ferien sind 'rum, der TE hat sich wieder abgemeldet


----------



## Gudyo (1. April 2016)

@Bener: Deine Sprüche reichen für ein eigenes Unterthema: Bener erklärt die Welt!


----------



## <NoFear> (6. April 2016)

eliassport1 schrieb:


> ... Wenn ich zB von 2-3 Meter im Flat sprich Flache aufkomme?...



Sowas ist dem Rahmen zuliebe zu vermeiden. Das machst du aus der besagten Höhe ein paar mal und irgendwann wird dies unvermeidlich zu einem Rahmenbruch führen. Sitzt die Kohle locker, ist's kein Problem...


----------



## AlexMC (16. April 2016)




----------



## <NoFear> (16. April 2016)

Ja... genau so kann es ausschauen...!


----------



## DrMo (16. April 2016)

...


----------



## <NoFear> (18. April 2016)

Alleine die Geräuschkulisse bei Danny Macaskills Video ist extrem. Das Kollabieren der Federelemente und das "Krächzen" des Rahmens sind immens


----------



## Zask06 (18. April 2016)

eliassport1 schrieb:


> Wie sollte ich am besten abspringen (Technik), und wie am besten landen, das mein Bike nicht drunter leidet?
> Wenn ich zB von 2-3 Meter im Flat sprich Flache aufkomme?



Am Besten??? Gar nicht!!!!!


----------



## aibeekey (18. April 2016)

Zask06 schrieb:


> Am Besten??? Gar nicht!!!!!



Von dir hätte ich jetzt eher eine Antwort wie "mit einem 26er natürlich" erwartet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zask06 (18. April 2016)

ob dus glaubst oder nicht...sowas in der Art ging mir auch zuerst durch den Kopf aber dann dacht ich..nä..sowas würde ich meinem 26er nicht antun
eher nem 29er....Testbike


----------



## mef (22. April 2016)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Sowas ist dem Rahmen zuliebe zu vermeiden. Das machst du aus der besagten Höhe ein paar mal und irgendwann wird dies unvermeidlich zu einem Rahmenbruch führen. Sitzt die Kohle locker, ist's kein Problem...


Völliger Schwachsinn, wer Technisch gut unterwegs ist bekommt nen 3m Flatt drop sicherlich hin ohne den Rahmen zu belasten. Wenn es selbst mit einem Skateboard das null dämpft bei guter Technik noch tiefer klappt, wieso sollte es dann mit einem Gefederten Bike, bei dem die Reifen auch noch gut Kraft aus der Landung raus nehmen nicht klappen?

hier einmal das absolute hardcore beispiel


----------



## FloImSchnee (22. April 2016)

mef schrieb:


> Völliger Schwachsinn, wer Technisch gut unterwegs ist bekommt nen 3m Flatt drop sicherlich hin ohne den Rahmen zu belasten.


"ohne zu belasten" "völliger Schwachsinn"



mef schrieb:


> Wenn es selbst mit einem Skateboard das null dämpft bei guter Technik noch tiefer klappt...


...jetzt rat mal, was einer der Gründe ist, warum so viele mit etwa 20 Jahren das Skaten irgendwann sein lassen. 
Weil's die Gelenke nimmer packen...


Im Ernst: natürlich ist es möglich, so hohe Drops ins Flache zu machen. Selbst mit sehr guter Technik (die man erst mal lernen muss), geht's aber natürlich auf's Material und - je nach Rad - auf die Gelenke.


----------



## <NoFear> (22. April 2016)

mef schrieb:


> ...Völliger Schwachsinn, wer Technisch gut unterwegs ist bekommt nen 3m Flatt drop sicherlich hin ohne den Rahmen zu belasten. Wenn es selbst mit einem Skateboard das null dämpft bei guter Technik noch tiefer klappt, wieso sollte es dann mit einem Gefederten Bike, bei dem die Reifen auch noch gut Kraft aus der Landung raus nehmen nicht klappen?...



dann bedanken wir uns alle für diesen großartigen beitrag des "fahrtechnik-siggi" und müssen wohl alle mehr "sprung- und landetechnik" für 3m-Flatdrops etc. üben.... wir wollen ja schließlich technisch gut und besser werden!
also asche auf eure häupter - wenn der rahmen nach *mehrmaligem landen im flat* (wie ich es oben beschrieben habe) bricht, dann ist ganz einfach und pauschal die eigene fahrtechnik schuld 

@mef: bei dir wird auch immer erst geschossen (jmd angepisst) und dann nachgefragt (der jeweilige beitrag, der kritisiert wird, sollte jedoch vorab GENAU gelesen werden... sonst wirkt jegliche Kritik unangebracht)
Aber alleine das LESEN, ist ja bei manchen Leuten reine  GLÜCKSACHE


----------



## mef (22. April 2016)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> "ohne zu belasten" "völliger Schwachsinn"


okay vielleicht nicht 100% ausgedrückt, ohne eine Belastung entstehen zu lassen für die ein MTB nicht geschaffen ist



FloImSchnee schrieb:


> ...jetzt rat mal, was einer der Gründe ist, warum so viele mit etwa 20 Jahren das Skaten irgendwann sein lassen.
> Weil's die Gelenke nimmer packen...


ich will in keiner weise sagen das solche extreme die Gelenke nicht belasten. allerdings ist die höhe der Belastung klar abhängig von der technik. ich habe mehrere skate kollegen ü40 die sachen springen an die ich mit 27 nicht mal mehr denke würde...warum? weil sie technisch einfach sowas von sauber sind das sie ihren körper viel geringer belasten müssen



<NoFear> schrieb:


> @mef: bei dir wird auch immer erst geschossen (jmd angepisst) und dann nachgefragt (der jeweilige beitrag, der kritisiert wird, sollte jedoch vorab GENAU gelesen werden... sonst wirkt jegliche Kritik unangebracht)


wer wurde beschossen/angepisst? ich dachte foren sind zur freien meinungs äußerung/austausch? meine meinung ist das das totaler schwachsinn ist - naja und ich bin sogar so frech noch eins weiter zu gehen und behaupte das uns das vor ab hier auch schon mit dem video von dem bmx drop bewiesen wurde...
mal ernst jetzt, bist du davon überzeugt das wenn jemand einen solchen drop mit dem bmx überstehen kann ohne das bike oder sich zu "zerstören" das es dann mit z.b einem gefederten MTB nicht möglich ist es mit noch weniger belastung zu überstehen? bitte sag mir wenn in meinem grundlegenden verständniss irgendwas falsch ist 
Und das bei mir Immer erst geschossen wird...woher magst du das wissen? kennen wir uns persönlich? weil im ibc habe ich bis jetzt insgesamt erst 30 posts gemacht


----------



## <NoFear> (22. April 2016)

schön, dass wir das ganze auf einer sachlichen ebene diskutieren können:

1. ich habe nicht behauptet und auch nirgendwo geschrieben, dass man einen flatdrop aus 2-3 metern nicht landen/ stehen könnte und dass dieser drop direkt und unweigerlich zu einem materialdefekt am bike führt.
um die materialbelastung zu reduzieren werden auf offiziellen strecken geneigte "landehügel" verbaut, die dann in einer gezielten schräglandung angesteuert werden.

2. meiner meinung nach führen flatdrops aus 3m die man wiederholt / d.h. mehrfach (natürlich auch, wie du geschrieben hast, nennen wir es "fahrtechnisch fehlerhaft") durchführt, zu einer starken bis sehr starken belastung des rahmens (hier kommt es natürlich wieder drauf an von welchem bike / rahmen wir da sprechen - ist es ein stabiler rahmen, bspw. dirt/freeridebikes oder ein leichtbau-"cc-kohlefaser-rähm'chen")

3. von den langfristigen gesundheitlichen konsequenzen (knochen, gelenke, etc ) ganz zu schweigen... siehe das obige beispiel mit den skateboardfahrern, nach 20 jahren in diesem extremsport machen die gelenke, knochen nicht mehr mit...

am besten/ deutlichsten zeigt es, meiner meinung nach, das video von danny macaskill... carbonrahmen, dämpfung und körper des athleten werden bei den flatsprüngen bei dem filmdreh an die absolute leistungsgrenze gebracht und - bezogen auf das verwendete bike - meines Erachtens überschritten...

also wie gesagt: ich persönlich würde dem T.E. abraten mehrfach aus der besagten höhe zu springen und im flat zu landen. wie andere darüber denken, ist deren sache - so sehe ich das ganze


----------



## mef (22. April 2016)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> 1. ich habe nicht behauptet und auch nirgendwo geschrieben, dass man einen flatdrop aus 2-3 metern nicht landen/ stehen könnte und dass dieser drop direkt und unweigerlich zu einem materialdefekt am bike führt.
> um die materialbelastung zu reduzieren werden auf offiziellen strecken geneigte "landehügel" verbaut, die dann in einer gezielten schräglandung angesteuert werden.


Habe ich auch nicht gesagt, ich fragte ob dies deine Meinung ist


----------



## <NoFear> (22. April 2016)

da du ja oben schon meinen ersten punkt zitiert hast, hat sich das ja "meiner Meinung" nach geklärt


----------



## Oldie-Paul (22. April 2016)

Manchmal helfen ein paar simple physikalischen kenntnisse, das problem zu erkennen und/oder zu begrenzen.
Die skater hätten sich eine reihe von fehlsprüngen sparen können, wenn sie das brett bei der landung einige zentimeter vor ihren schwerpunkt gebracht hätten. Und wenn die knie neben den ohren ankommen, ist auch irgendwie schluss mit der energie schluckenden sprungtechnik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrMo (22. April 2016)

...


----------



## JoeArschtreter (22. April 2016)

Beim Skaten kann man bei der Landung viel tiefer in die Knie gehen möchte ich zu bedenken geben, beim Radl ist der eben irgendwann der Schritt im Weg...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (22. April 2016)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Beim Skaten kann man bei der Landung viel tiefer in die Knie gehen möchte ich zu bedenken geben, beim Radl ist der eben irgendwann der Schritt im Weg...


... und beim skaten die ohren.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (22. April 2016)

Was wäre dir lieber?


----------



## DrMo (22. April 2016)

...


----------



## JoeArschtreter (22. April 2016)

So. Habs gerade aus 2,5m gemacht. War lustig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrMo (22. April 2016)

...


----------



## DrMo (22. April 2016)

...


----------



## JoeArschtreter (22. April 2016)

Mit dem Allerwertesten.


----------



## DrMo (22. April 2016)

...


----------



## Basti138 (23. April 2016)

DrMo schrieb:


> Die Aussage stimmt nur wenn man auf beiden Bike-Rädern gleichzeitig landet, nicht bei der Trial-Drop-Technik.
> Die Kettenstrebe wirkt als weiteres Gelenk des Beins. Da man hinter dem Sattel ist kann man sehr tief gehen.
> 
> 
> ...


dabei immer aufpassen, dass es dir den Schniedelwutz nicht zwischen Reifen und Sattel mit reinzieht, wenn selbiger sehr nah am reifen ist.


----------



## Deleted 331894 (25. April 2016)

Also als Anfaenger in Sachen wildes Fahrradgespringe kann ich folgendes sagen:

Mit Anlauf ueber eine ca. 1m hohe Steinplatte auf einen Parkplatz --> scheppert schon ordentlich, wenn man hier und da nicht aufpasst kanns auch schmerzhaft werden. Auch da irgendwie nicht jeder Sprung planmaessig laeuft.

Aus 2m ins Flat von nem Scheunendach auf einen Kiesweg --> Da war ich dann froh als die anderen nach 2 - 3 mal keine Lust mehr hatten.
Was mir hilft ist "springen" und "fallen" ohne bike zu testen. Beim joggen evtl. nen kleinen Parkour einbauen. Was mit 12 noch  easy war ist jetzt mit 34 wieder anspruchsvoll. Der Koerper verlernt viel...

Zu den Skaterpro`s mit 40. Ich kenne einen aus den USA persoenlich und der frisst mehr Schmerzpillen in der Frueh als andere Muesli um ueberhaupt in Wallung zu kommen. Das scheint bei den moisten so zu sein.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (25. April 2016)

Basti138 schrieb:


> dabei immer aufpassen, dass es dir den Schniedelwutz nicht zwischen Reifen und Sattel mit reinzieht, wenn selbiger sehr nah am reifen ist.


Das gibt doch richtig länge oder?


GAPHupf82 schrieb:


> Zu den Skaterpro`s mit 40. Ich kenne einen aus den USA persoenlich und der frisst mehr Schmerzpillen in der Frueh als andere Muesli um ueberhaupt in Wallung zu kommen. Das scheint bei den moisten so zu sein.


Ja ja, die heldentaten aus der jugend, darf man im alter voll genießen. 
Aber gelebt!


----------



## DrMo (26. April 2016)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Mit dem Allerwertesten.





Basti138 schrieb:


> dabei immer aufpassen, dass es dir den Schniedelwutz nicht zwischen Reifen und Sattel mit reinzieht, wenn selbiger sehr nah am reifen ist.



danke euch beiden für die eindrucksvolle demonstration dass ein unmoderiertes forum zeitverschwendung ist
bye bye for good


----------



## JoeArschtreter (26. April 2016)

Wir werden dich alle sehr vermissen!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. April 2016)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Haha alles klar ich bin raus du Quatschkastl du...


Alzheimer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeArschtreter (26. April 2016)

Was interessiert mich der Schmarn den ich gestern verzapft hab oder wie war das?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. April 2016)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Was interessiert mich der Schmarn den ich gestern verzapft hab oder wie war das?


"_Was interessiert mich mein dummes geschwätz von gestern_" Konrad Adenauer


----------



## JoeArschtreter (27. April 2016)

Ein gescheiter Mann.


----------



## Ptech (28. April 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> "_Was interessiert mich mein dummes geschwätz von gestern_" Konrad Adenauer



Der Konrad Adenauer...is das ein Bikeprofi?? Gibts von dem Videos, wo er ins Flat springt??


----------



## <NoFear> (28. April 2016)




----------



## JoeArschtreter (28. April 2016)

Ja er ist mit dem Waffenrad sogar 4m ins Flat gesprungen. Leider hat in das umgebracht...


----------



## JoeArschtreter (28. April 2016)

Das war nicht so gescheit.

Aber echt eine tragische Geschichte. Am Vortag hatte er in einer Diskussion noch vehement den Standpunkt vertreten, dass ein Flatdrop aus 4m mit einem Waffenrad nicht möglich ist. Am nächsten Tag dann "Was interssiert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern" und ist schwups von der Garage seiner Mama runterhüpft. Seine letzten Worte waren übrigens "Da gibts nichts zu lachen".


----------



## Oldie-Paul (28. April 2016)

Doch so schlimm schon mit euch!


----------



## Luiy03 (13. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
bei einer großen Flat-Landung kann man nicht viel machen.
Einfach mit Armen und Beinen voll abfedern, denn in den Armen und Beinen hat man den meisten Federweg. Dazu gibt es einem Sicherheit.
LG


Zask06 schrieb:


> Am Besten??? Gar nicht!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

